# Aylesbury Ducks



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello all 

Many thanks for adding this forum 

I have two aylesbury ducks, Donald and Daisy.

Will add some photos of them


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi 

I have aylesbury ducks which are alot bigger then the normal pond duck.
I have added photos on this site now.

What would you like to know?


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

I guess its because we love ducks and will oneday love to have my own farm


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

Not that close im sorry to say 
Need lots of money lol


----------



## jo-ann (Nov 2, 2007)

we had 4 duck but the fox got to them so we are going to get some more spring time this year and a better cage for them


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

We lost ducks to foxes when we lived in London 

We have built a really secure house for our duck now


----------



## jo-ann (Nov 2, 2007)

have you got a photo


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

photos of the ducks house?


----------



## jo-ann (Nov 2, 2007)

of the duck and threr house


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

have photos of Donald and Daisy posted on here 
Take a look, they had eggs as well 
Not got no posts on their house yet though


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

Ah to see the photos would be nice 

Our ducks are aylesbury ducks, got photos of them on here 
Take a look and let me know


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

we had an indian runner was an excellent pet VERY affectionate would love to have a few now if i had the space


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh sounds nice 
I only know about Aylesbury ducks....got them when very young


----------

